# UHD oder WQHD



## Naimshakur (10. März 2016)

Freunde ich schwanke zwischen diesen beiden Monitoren:

WQHD: ASUS MX 27 AQ 90-LM0140-B01670 27 Zoll WQHD  Monitor

Test Monitor Asus MX27AQ Teil 10

UHD: SAMSUNG U28E590D 28 Zoll UHD 4K Monitor

Test Monitor Samsung U28D590D Teil 11

Ich werde vorerst mit einer GTX 970 OC zocken und ich weiß das UHD für diese Karte nicht machbar ist.
Was ich mich jedoch frage ist ob WQHD nur eine Übergangs"technik" ist und bevor ich mir einen 500 Euro WQHD Monitor zu lege ich mir nicht besser gleich einen 500 Euro UHD Monitor kaufe. Den kann ich zwar erstmal nur in 1080p nutzen doch ist der Monitor zukunftssicher. In der Regel kaufe ich alle 10 Jahre einen Monitor...

Anders formuliert: 4k Monitor erstmal auf 1080p benutzen bis Grafikkarte in 1-2 Jahren ausgetauscht wird vs WQHD jetzt und der Frage ob ich dann in 2 Jahren einen neuen Monitor brauche (dann einen 4K). Zumal beide Monitore mit ca 500 Euro gleich viel kosten.

Ich hoffe mein Anliegen ist einigermaßen verständlich rübergekommen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (10. März 2016)

Für mich ist's klar.
WQHD ist zu UHD das Gleiche wie HD ready zu Full HD.



Und ja du kannst auch ganz gut auf UHD spielen.....müssen ja nicht immer die neusten Spiele sein oder Ultra Einstellungen.


----------



## MrLoL1 (10. März 2016)

Übrigens würde ich, wenn 4k, den LG27UM67-B nehmen, weil er einer der wenigen Monitore ist, die schon HDCP 2.2 unterstützen.
Hab ihn selber, top Teil.


----------



## Yoshi-M (10. März 2016)

Mit Monitoren ist es wie mit Grafikkarten. Man kann auch diese wieder zu Geld machen, wenn man sich was neues kaufen möchte. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle nach Bedarf kaufen. Wenn du die 4K in nächster Zeit nutzen kannst, dann gönn dir jetzt schon 4K.
Wenn du erst 4K nutzt, wenn du "irgendwann" mal ne neue Graka kaufst, dann lohnt es sich nicht wirklich für dich.

Denn bis es soweit ist, (neue Graka) kann noch viel Wasser den Bach hinunter laufen. Die Monitore werden bis dahin wieder leistungsstärker
und u.U. günstiger/wertiger.

Wenn es dir hauptsächlich ums arbeiten geht, Desktopanwendungen, Excel, Bildbearbeitung, Internet, Youtube ect pp.... aber wenig Spiele, dann gönn dir mit der 970 einen 4K. Für sowas ist 4K super geeignet.

Wenn du hauptsächlich spielen willst, kauf dir nen WQHD, der die Graka weitaus weniger fordert, aber dennoch ein großer Unterschied und Fortschritt zum FHD ist.

(PS: 1440p auf einem UHD-Monitor sieht im Vergleich zu einem nativen 1440p-Monitor wirklich nicht schön aus. Das Bild wird recht stark "weichgezeichnet")


----------



## keks4 (11. März 2016)

Also mal von der rein sichtbaren Veränderungen ist der Sprung von FHD zu WQHD enorm, von WQHD zu 4K jedoch kaum merkbar  du kannst ja mal in den Blödmarkt und dort dir ein paar Monitore zeigen lassen, vlt können die den für dich sogar einmal anschliessen  am schluss musst du dann selber entscheiden welchen du nimmst, mMn. Würde ich mit 4K noch warten bis neue, verbesserte monitor revisionen erscheinen


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Also mal von der rein sichtbaren Veränderungen ist der Sprung von FHD zu WQHD enorm, von WQHD zu 4K jedoch kaum merkbar


Interessant.
1,78 mal soviele Pixel sind bei dir enorm, aber 2,25 mal soviele Pixel kaum merkbar.


----------



## pain474 (11. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Interessant.
> 1,78 mal soviele Pixel sind bei dir enorm, aber 2,25 mal soviele Pixel kaum merkbar.



Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass man aber hier die Verhältnisse nicht 1:1 werten darf, weil man ab einem gewissen Punkt keinen Unterschied mehr erkennen kann durch das menschliche AUge. Nicht nur jetzt auf den Vergleich der Auflösungen bezogen.


----------



## Naimshakur (11. März 2016)

Dieser Monitor ist in der Tat um einges besser:  LG Electronics 27MU67-B, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

27" 4k zu klein oder im Rahmen, was meint ihr ? Sitze ca eine armlänge vom Bildschirm entfernt.


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2016)

Mir wäre es zu klein, vor allem in Spielen skalieren viele UIs nicht.


----------



## Yoshi-M (11. März 2016)

Ich habe diesen Monitor. Sitzabstand ca. 60 cm. Und ich finde die pixeldichte einfach nur spitze. Aber das heißt nicht, dass es dir gefallen muss. Viele wollen lieber 32" aufwärts. Und einige sind vom monströsen 40" Philips begeistert. 

Am besten gehst einfach mal in nen größeres Geschäft und lässt die verschiedenen Größen auf dich wirken.


----------



## Naimshakur (11. März 2016)

Wie schaut die Qualität bei dir aus wenn du auf FullHD runter skalierst und so ein Game zockst ?


----------



## Yoshi-M (11. März 2016)

Weitaus besser, wie wenn ich von 4K auf WQHD skaliere.

4K zu FHD ist exakt 4:1. Somit gibts hier keine Zwischenpixel, und alles geht genau auf.
Im Vergleich zu einem nativen FHD ist das Bild nur minimal schlechter. 

Aber was für mich wirklich schlimm ist, (und deshalb spiele oder arbeite ich so gut wie nie auf FHD):
Wenn man 4K gewohnt ist, und dann die Auflösung auf FHD stellt, ist die erste Frage, die man sich stellt:
"Wie konnte ich jemals mit FHD glücklich sein." Das ist auch einer der Gründe, warum ich keine gemischten Auflösungen auf einem 
Schreibtisch verwende.

Edit:
Übrigens, was JoM79 da sagt mit kleinen Schriften:

Ja, hin und wieder hab ich mal eine Software, die nicht anständig in 4K skaliert. Bestes Beispiel: Meine Steuersoftware von WISO.
Alle Schriften sind so klein auf meinem Monitor, dass ich wirklich nicht anständig damit arbeiten konnte. Musste also erst die Auflösung auf 1080p stellen,
damit ich überhaupt meine Steuer machen konnte. (Meine Desktopaufteilung ist damit allerdings im Arsch gewesen. Alle meine Icons mussten neu sortiert werden. 
Zum Glück wird das von Jahr zu Jahr immer mehr die Ausnahme.


----------



## Naimshakur (11. März 2016)

Habe jetzt einfach mal bestellt. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix. Drückt mir die Daumen das mein Finanzierungsantrag durchgeht.


----------



## Yoshi-M (11. März 2016)

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du mit dem Monitor mindestens so lange Spaß hast, wie du die Raten dafür bezahlen musst....  

Besonders in diesem Fall hätte ich tatsächlich eher auf modernere Monitore gewartet, statt jetzt 2 Jahre oder länger die 970 mit einem finanzierten 4K zu quälen.
Aber muss jeder selbst wissen, was er macht.


----------



## Naimshakur (11. März 2016)

Ich habe wieder storniert. Eigentlich brauche ich gar keinen 4K Monitor. Da sind die Augen mal wieder größer als der Magen.
Stattdessen werde ich mir einen FHD 27"er für 200 Euro zulegen. Der wird mir die nächsten Jahre gute Dienste leisten bis ich mir 4k und eine passende Grafikkarte leisten kann.

Danke Yoshi-M du hast mich zur Einsicht bekehrt.

Eine Empfehlung, jemand ?

Samsung S27D390H, 27" (LS27D390HS/EN) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   oder  ASUS VX279H-W (90LM00G2-B01470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## keks4 (11. März 2016)

Finde ich die richtige Entscheidung, lieber "Klein aber Mein"


----------



## keks4 (11. März 2016)

Hab jetzt auf die schnelle den hier gefunden 23,6" (59,94cm) Dell Professional P2414H 860-BBBQ ja der hat nur 24' aber wenn du schon mit fhd vorlieb nehmen musst dann würde ich dir diese grösse empfehlen, da je grösser der Bildschirm ist desto weniger ppi (Pixel per inch) sind Vorhanden, ergo desto unschärfer ist das Bild


----------



## Naimshakur (11. März 2016)

Habe jetzt diesen hier bestellt:  ASUS MX259H, 25" (90LM0190-B01670) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Will mal was größeres als 24" haben und bei 27" weiß ich eben nicht ob es nicht zu groß ist für FullHD.  Daher erscheint mir 25" als guter Kompromiss.


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2016)

Naja, da hättest du lieber 50 Euro drauflegen und den den Dell U2515H nehmen sollen.


----------



## Naimshakur (11. März 2016)

Nah. Das ist kein FullHD Monitor. FullHD genügt mir bis 4k erschwinglich wird. WQHD überspringe ich.
Desweiteren sind 50 Euro mehr eben 50 Euro. Nochmal 50 Euro mehr und ich bin  bei einem 27" WQHD und nochmal 50 Euro mehr bin ich schon bei einem 4k Monitor und so weiter und so weiter.

Irgendwo muss man mal einen Schlußstrich und eine GRenze ziehen.


----------



## Yoshi-M (11. März 2016)

So lange du kein WQHD gesehen hast, wirst du es auch nicht vermissen. 
Warum denn diese Extreme von dir? Entweder 4K oder FHD. (Entweder das höchste der Gefühle, oder veralteter Standard)
Ich persönlich würde bei einem Neukauf FHD überspringen und mindestens WQHD nehmen. Vor allem, wenn die Graka es auch schafft.
Der Dell, den JoM79 vorgeschlagen hat, ist sein Geld wirklich wert.

Die Grafikregler müsstest du bei einer solchen Auflösung natürlich auch bedienen können, aber weit weniger, wie in 4K, welche du fast schon gekauft hättest.

Edit:

Mal eine andere Frage: Was hast du denn aktuell für einen Monitor, und was genau stört dich an ihm, weil du einen neuen möchtest?
Und was hast du alles mit dem Monitor vor? Für was alles verwendest du ihn?

Und noch was:
Da du bereit gewesen wärst, für einen 4K einen Kredit aufzunehmen, kann ein Kauf unter umständen für dich schmerzhaft sein. 
Besonders dann sollte ein Kauf gut überlegt sein, und ausreichend Recherche betrieben werden, damit man das beste für sein Geld und Bedürfnisse bekommt.

Du darfst mich jetzt nicht falsch verstehen. Aber nachdem, was ich jetzt alles gelesen habe, kommt es mir einfach nur so vor, als wenn du nicht mal weist, was du eigentlich 
genau willst, und was der neue Monitor alles können muss, aber hauptsache mal schnell einen gekauft, weil eben neu.

Überstürze lieber mal noch nichts, sondern beantworte erst mal die Fragen in diesem Post weiter oben


----------



## Naimshakur (11. März 2016)

Im Verlauf meiner Recherche habe ich viele Beiträge gelesen in denen die Personen von WQHD, bei einem Monitor der kleiner als 27" ist, abgeraten haben.
Ein 27" WQHD Monitor ist preislich nur knapp günstiger als ein 4K Monitor. Wobei wir wieder bei meinem Start-Posting wären.


----------



## Yoshi-M (11. März 2016)

Ok, dann zurück zu deinem Startposting: Ein Zitat von dir:



Naimshakur schrieb:


> ..... In der Regel kaufe ich alle 10 Jahre einen Monitor...
> .....



Wie oft hast du dir bereits einen Monitor gekauft?

Wenn du wirklich nur so selten einen Monitor kaufst, GERADE DANN (sic!) würde ich nichts überstürzen, und so viele Informationen sammeln wie nur möglich!
Sonst beißt du dir die nächsten zehn Jahre gewaltig in den Arsch, wenn du kurz nach dem Kauf merkst, dass was anderes besser gewesen wäre....

Willst du dir tatsächlich die nächsten zehn Jahre FHD antun? Wirklich?


----------



## Carmir (11. März 2016)

Naimshakur schrieb:


> Habe jetzt diesen hier bestellt:  ASUS MX259H, 25" (90LM0190-B01670) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Will mal was größeres als 24" haben und bei 27" weiß ich eben nicht ob es nicht zu groß ist für FullHD.  Daher erscheint mir 25" als guter Kompromiss.



Größer als 24" und trotzdem nur FHD sieht aber dann auch bescheidener aus. Die 50€ mehr für den Dell sind vermutlich gut angelegtes Geld.


----------



## Naimshakur (11. März 2016)

Ich hatte einen 19" Röhrenmonitor und danach den 23,6" Samsung Syncmaster, welcher äußerst bescheiden ist da ich immer den direkten Vergleich mit meinem Notebook Display vor Augen habe. Habe mir jetzt einen neuen PC gekauft und will einfach nicht mehr mit diesem Augenkrebs Ding leben.


----------



## Yoshi-M (11. März 2016)

Könntest du denn einfach mal sagen, was genau du von deinem neuen Monitor erwartest?
Was soll er können? Was machst du alles mit ihm? Soll er besonders schnell, oder besonders Farbtreu sein?

Oder mach es vielleicht anders: 
Geh doch einfach mal in den nächst größeren PC-Laden und lass dir verschiedene Größen, Auflösungen, Panels ect zeigen.
Vielleicht hast du Glück, und sie haben von FHD über WQHD und 4K alles im Laden. Dann siehst du diese Unterschiede direkt.
Wenn du dann weißt, was dir am besten gefällt, dann kannst hier nachfragen, welche empfehlenswerte Monitore es in diesem Bereich gibt.

Aber mit so wenigen Infos, die du rausrückst, ist eine Beratung wirklich nicht leicht.
(Soll nicht böse klingen)


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2016)

Naimshakur schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen 19" Röhrenmonitor und danach den 23,6" Samsung Syncmaster, welcher äußerst bescheiden ist da ich immer den direkten Vergleich mit meinem Notebook Display vor Augen habe. Habe mir jetzt einen neuen PC gekauft und will einfach nicht mehr mit diesem Augenkrebs Ding leben.


Und dann 25" FHD ohne Ergonomie? 
Ich denk du willst nen ordentlichen Monitor?


----------



## Naimshakur (11. März 2016)

Also ich spiele vor Allem Strategiespiele wie Europa Universalis, Hearts of Iron, Total War, Civilization. Ausserdem WoW und EvE Online.

Bin im Besitz einer GTX 970.

Momentan spiele ich auf einem 23,6" Monitor mit einem grauenhaften Bild. Mein Notebook hat nur eine Auflösung von 1600 und sieht um Welten schärfer aus.


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2016)

Dein Notebook ist ja auch 8" kleiner.
Und du willst nochmal nen grösseren Monitor mit FHD, wie soll das da besser aussehen?


----------



## keks4 (12. März 2016)

Ich würde dir den Dell U2515H empfehlen, das ist ein grundsolider Monitor mit WQHD Auflösung der sein Geld mehr als wert ist. (300 Euronen ) ich kann dir gerne noch mehr gründe für den Monitor aufzählen, er ist mMn. Der absolute P/L tipp   und wenn man nicht Gerade zur Liga der Grobmotoriker gehört dann hat man auch mit den Touch tasten kein Problem. Es lohnt sich für diesen Monitor etwas länger zu sparen


----------



## Naimshakur (12. März 2016)

Heute Morgen war ich bei MediaMarkt und habe mir Monitore angeschaut. Unglücklicherweise war die Auswahl extrem bescheiden. Der einzige Erkenntnisgewinn den ich mitnehmen konnte ist der, dass mir ein 27" Monitor sehr viel besser gefällt als ein 24"er.


----------



## keks4 (13. März 2016)

Ja was is' jetzt?  was willst du den? Budget? Was soll er können? Sonstiges?


----------



## youbetterknow (13. März 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir den Dell U2515H empfehlen, das ist ein grundsolider Monitor mit WQHD Auflösung der sein Geld mehr als wert ist. (300 Euronen ) ich kann dir gerne noch mehr gründe für den Monitor aufzählen, er ist mMn. Der absolute P/L tipp   und wenn man nicht Gerade zur Liga der Grobmotoriker gehört dann hat man auch mit den Touch tasten kein Problem. Es lohnt sich für diesen Monitor etwas länger zu sparen



Da er auf 27" umschwenken möchte, wie sieht es damit aus iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 ?
Nur wenig teurer als der  Dell U2515H.


----------



## Naimshakur (13. März 2016)

Wenn WQHD dann muss er günstig sein. Denn ich kaufe nicht so oft einen Monitor und in 5 Jahren spielt eh alles auf 4K.

Bei meinem 23,6" FHD Monitor sind mir in manchen Spielen die Textfenster bereits zu klein und ich spiele fast  nur Strategie und Rollenspiele + MMOs.
Daher wäre mir 25" und WQHD definitiv zu klein.

So richtig günstig sind WQHD 27" nicht, wenn man 300 Euro als viel Geld betrachtet.

Der Iiyama Pro Lite kostet so 350 Euro und zu dem einzigen deutlich unter 300 Euro teuren Monitor namens Hannspree gibt es keine Tests.  Hannspree HQ271HPG, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Yoshi-M (13. März 2016)

Wenn du schon sagst, dass du den Monitor länger verwendest, dann rechne doch einfach mal die Kosten pro Jahr aus.
Sagen wir mal, du gibst für einen WQHD 100 Euro mehr aus, als für einen FHD, und hast ihn aber für 5 Jahre (mindestens).

Dann sind es AUFS JAHR GESEHEN 20 Euro, die der Monitor mehr kostet, (im Monat sogar nur 1,60 Euro), hast aber dafür eine wesentlich bessere Auflösung für die nächsten 5 Jahre.
Bei 10 Jahren Nutzung, wie du es eigentlich vor hast, sind es nur noch 10 Euro Differenz im Jahr, und 0.80€ im Monat.....

Du musst selber wissen, ob dir die Einsparung von 20€/10€ im Jahr es wert ist, 5/10 Jahre auf einen 27" FHD-Monitor zu kucken.

Kaufst du dir jedes halbe Jahr nen neuen Monitor, ist es natürlich quatsch, so viel Geld auszugeben.
Aber gerade dann, wenn man so weit vorrausdenkt, und eine Anschaffung für die nächsten Jahre plant, sollte man nicht immer den letzten Euro sparen, sondern Kosten/Nutzen vergleichen.

Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## youbetterknow (13. März 2016)

Yoshi-M schrieb:


> Wenn du schon sagst, dass du den Monitor länger verwendest, dann rechne doch einfach mal die Kosten pro Jahr aus.
> Sagen wir mal, du gibst für einen WQHD 100 Euro mehr aus, als für einen FHD, und hast ihn aber für 5 Jahre (mindestens).
> 
> Dann sind es AUFS JAHR GESEHEN 20 Euro, die der Monitor mehr kostet, (im Monat sogar nur 1,60 Euro), hast aber dafür eine wesentlich bessere Auflösung für die nächsten 5 Jahre.
> ...



und wie siehtst du dann den Vergleich zwischen iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 und dem Dell U2515H? Gerade da er auch Richtung 27" denkt?
Ich stehe vor derselben entscheidung zwischen den 2 Monitoren, außer es gibt noch Alternativen !?


----------



## Yoshi-M (13. März 2016)

youbetterknow schrieb:


> und wie siehtst du dann den Vergleich zwischen iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 und dem Dell U2515H? Gerade da er auch Richtung 27" denkt?
> ....



?
Ich verstehe die Frage nicht. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass er jetzt zwischen 27" FHD und 27" WQHD schwankt, wobei ihm die letzteren zu teuer sind.

Der DELL ist ihm mit seinen 25" zu klein, fällt also aus dem Rennen. Zwar gibt es von diesem Monitor auch eine 27" Version, aber die will ich ihm erst gar nicht vorschlagen,
da dieser schon 470+ kostet, und der TE sehr auf den Preis achtet.


----------



## youbetterknow (13. März 2016)

Yoshi-M schrieb:


> ?
> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass er jetzt zwischen 27" FHD und 27" WQHD schwankt, wobei ihm die letzteren zu teuer sind.
> ...



er schwankt zwischen 25 und 27 wie ich das sehe weil er sonst Budetprobleme bekommt, und ich selbst schwanke zwischen dem iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 und dem Dell U2515H.
Wie seht Ihr die 2 Monitore? Oder Alternativen dazu in dem Segment?


----------



## Yoshi-M (13. März 2016)

Er hat doch im Post #34 geschrieben, dass ihm 25" und WQHD zu klein wären. Also hab ich den DELL nicht weiter beachtet.


----------



## youbetterknow (13. März 2016)

Yoshi-M schrieb:


> Er hat doch im Post #34 geschrieben, dass ihm 25" und WQHD zu klein wären. Also hab ich den DELL nicht weiter beachtet.



Ok und da ich vor dem selben Problem stehe, beachtest du meine Frage einfach nicht... danke sehr hilfreich..


----------



## Naimshakur (13. März 2016)

Der Dell ist von der Qualität her sehr gut.
Der Nachteil ist das du bei 25" eine kleinere Schriftgröße in Menüs hast als bei einem 24" FHD Monitor.

Der 27" Dell Monitor kostet so viel wie ein 4K Monitor. 
4K wiederum ist zu anspruchsvoll für die meisten GRafikkarten, wie zum Beispiel meiner GTX 970.

Hier sehe ich das Hauptproblem das interessante Grafikkarten erst bei 600 Euro losgehen. Wenn man das mit einem Monitorkauf addiert ist man bei weit über 1000 Euro.
Nicht jeder hat soviel Geld. Das ist übrigens mehr als mein Rechner gekostet hat...

Ich werde einfach warten und mal nach einem Schnäppchen die Augen offen halten.


----------



## keks4 (13. März 2016)

Naimshakur schrieb:


> Der Dell ist von der Qualität her sehr gut.
> Der Nachteil ist das du bei 25" eine kleinere Schriftgröße in Menüs hast als bei einem 24" FHD Monitor.
> 
> Der 27" Dell Monitor kostet so viel wie ein 4K Monitor.
> ...



Das Menü ist normal gross  man kann das einstellen im Menü  (125% entspricht dann einen 24' FHD Bildschirm ) und genau darum wäre dieser Bildschirm Ideal


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2016)

youbetterknow schrieb:


> Ok und da ich vor dem selben Problem stehe, beachtest du meine Frage einfach nicht... danke sehr hilfreich..


Liegt vielleicht daran, dass du nen eigenen Thread hast?
Hier geht es aber um die Wünsche des TE und nicht um deine.

@TE:
Der Iiyama ist nicht schlecht und auch nicht zu teuer.



keks4 schrieb:


> Das Menü ist normal gross  man kann das einstellen im Menü (125% entspricht dann einen 24' FHD Bildschirm ) und genau darum wäre dieser Bildschirm Ideal


Nützt dir im Spiel garnichts, wenn du die Skalierung von Windows hoch stellst.


----------



## keks4 (13. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht daran, dass du nen eigenen Thread hast?
> Hier geht es aber um die Wünsche des TE und nicht um deine.
> 
> @TE:
> ...



Er sprach ja vom Menü. Und mir ist noch kein spiel untergekommen das kein Wqhd unterstützt / probleme damit hat. Noch nichtmal das 10 Jahre alte Assassins Creed 1  (ja war auch überrascht das es schon WQHD unterstützt)


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2016)

Unterstützt wird es meist, nur skaliert das UI oft nicht mit.


----------



## keks4 (14. März 2016)

Das wäre mir neu.


----------

